# Thinking of getting a tattoo



## Korngod (Jan 2, 2011)

Ive never had one and Ive always told people I wouldnt want a tattoo because I dont want to regret it later in life. Though, the more I think about getting one, the more I want one, and have thought of some designs that I would be happy with. I really want to have a pretty detailed Ibanez K7 BG on either my forearm or my bicep... and thats where Im stuck, I cant decide if I want to be able to easily hide it yet hardly ever see it on my bicep, or see it most of the time on my forearm.

Any suggestions or tips? And about how much should I expect to pay for something like this to be extremely detailed and about 12 inches in length, possibly in color?


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 2, 2011)

Well the price is subject to the artist doing the work, there really isn't a set standard or at least in my experience of getting ink. I would do your homework first before "going head first" into it. Go and visit several shops in your area and talk with an artist about your design and they should give you an estimate of cost and if it would be a multi-session thing or not, also ask to see a portfolio of the artist(s) other work before making a decision. Lastly remember that you are essentially hiring an artist for their artistic abilities and their time and that it is about you and not them so make sure that you select an artist/shop that you feel comfortable with/being in.


----------



## Slofenwagon (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats are to say cause alot of tatto parlors are different for price, but i wouldnt go to anything too cheap because to me you pay for what you get type of deal. And people who say you'll regret tattos later are saying that just so you dont get one lol, i mean you can look at ur old skin with no tatto or with a tatto, whats the difference right? its just to show who you are and what you love, so i agree the tatto is a great idea and i love what you would get with the guitar, sick bro love it!!!


----------



## jymellis (Jan 11, 2011)

think about it another year


----------



## Winspear (Jan 12, 2011)

jymellis said:


> think about it another year



+1.
I 'knew' what tattoos I wanted at age 16 and was excited to turn 18 and get them. As soon as it became a possibility, my ideas completely changed. I'm now approaching 20 and have completely different ideas for some very thoughtful and artistic tattoos. I'll wait until 22 to know I'm sure


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 12, 2011)

im gonna be frank with you and say wait on it. Think about that design for a while before you get it put inside your skin. And if you are going to get it done. Look for an artist you can trust in terms of quality. I did my research and flew to Tokyo to get my arm done by a world class artist with a very long waiting list. whats the rush right?

His view on tattoos went something like this. Are you getting this tattoo to show other people or are you getting it for you? We also talked about how in Japan (and in Korea actually) tattoos are seen as "private clothing" and are not to be just on display all the time. Imagine always wearing your BEST clothing underneath your regular clothes. If you wore a tux every day...it would lose its meaning as your "dress clothes". anyway. I loved the philosophy and I've taken it to heart.

good luck dude.


----------



## stryker1800 (Jan 12, 2011)

I sat on my tattoo idea for a good six months before a went out and got it done, Its been like seven months since i had it done and still love it. I got mine on my left shoulder blade, so i rarely see it nor do others.


----------



## Korngod (Jan 18, 2011)

i suppose its a good thing i posted here before i jumped into this, i've once again decided against it for now... ill just think it over longer. thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 18, 2011)

I've debated a tattoo for quite a long time. I've kept track of ideas, things which I thought were deep values which I wanted to express, relationships, music, and many other things.

The *only* thing which has never changed, and which would be worth it to me, is something involving my son, but even then, he keeps changing, so it would be difficult to do something to encapsulate him.

Weirdly enough, I think what I ultimately wound up getting has best exemplfied my life: always a blank slate with potential, not something defined and then left behind.

Just some thoughts!


----------



## jeremyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Check with your father that he won't kill you.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't get tattoos! You might find that you're addicted to them. 

I hover between two schools of thought: One says you should only get something with meaning, something really concrete that won't change as you age. The other says tattoos don't necessarily have to have meaning. You decorate your hair, why not your skin?

Ultimately, there is no other way to know you'll regret a tattoo until you get one. Even if you do, it's not this horrible feeling of despair that haunts your every move. I have a few horrible ones I did myself (the hallmark of a shit tattoo, by the way) and while I'm not crazy about them, I don't think about them at all during 99% of my life.
The good ones I have I count among my blessings in life. I put a lot of thought into them, and they both look cool as fuck, and have a very strong meaning behind them. 

One last opinion of mine is that no matter what, that tattoo represents a stage in your life, a mindset or hobby, a person, place, or thing, even if it doesn't look like them. Since who you are is determined largely by your past, a commemoration in ink is not always necessarily bad.


----------



## Korngod (Dec 11, 2011)

Bumpity bump necrobump....






finally got it started. i just got it outlined for now, will do color when money permits.


----------

